
VFX, Amiga and Babylon 5 - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn3UraChY0c
======
DerekL
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19285052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19285052)

